# Nissan Rogue 2014 iPod trouble



## CJT87 (Jul 14, 2017)

I just recently got a Nissan Rogue 2014. The USB that connected to my iPod worked for the first ten days then one day stopped reading my iPod all of a sudden. It just says 'Reading iPod' even though its connected and charging the iPod. The iPod itself works just fine if I connect it to the AUX and is up to date with all the apple updates. Does anyone know why this is happening? or if there is a way to fix it? Any help is appreciated. Thank you


----------

